# Different country, different colors?



## Daggie (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi,

I just registered on this forum. My name is Bart Blommaerts, I'm from Belgium. At the moment I drive a Porsche Cayman and I have a 2009 Nissan GTR on order. (august 2009)

I ordered a Black Edition, but I haven't specced my color yet and I have some questions regarding the different colors and the names of the colors.

Can you tell me the names of the UK colors? I read on this forum you guys have a color called "Dark Metal Grey". We don't get to choose that in Belgium.

In Belgium we have:
- Ultimate Silver (2000 Eur extra option)
- Gun Metallic (same as on the 350Z)
- Pikes Peak White
- Super Black (only for Black Edition)
- Vibrant Red
- Titanium Grey

I wonder wether Dark Metal Grey is the same as our Gun Metallic .. because from pictures I can't see the difference ...

My interest is towards Ultimate Silver, Gun Metallic or Pikes Peak White ... but it's difficult to find pictures of Gun Metallic, so I wonder if it's the same as Dark Metal Grey ...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Different country,different names for the colors,same color


----------



## Daggie (Jun 24, 2008)

So Dark Metal Grey and Gun Metallic are the same? You're sure about that?

Do you know if "our" Titanium Grey is called something else somewhere? For example the GTR from Top Secret. Is that Titanium Grey?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I have jap DMG and its called Gun Metal here

Rob


----------



## Daggie (Jun 24, 2008)

Thnx a lot Robbie J.

Anyone knows what the color of the Top Secret car is called?



















Would that be Titanium Grey?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Here is a strange interior color from a US-spec car in Lebanon

http://www.nagtroc.org/forums/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=17631

Body colors are all the same though


----------



## JackyN (Feb 28, 2008)

Daggie said:


> Thnx a lot Robbie J.
> 
> Anyone knows what the color of the Top Secret car is called?
> 
> ...


You're right. It's Titanium Grey.


----------



## mram555 (Nov 26, 2007)

DCD said:


> Here is a strange interior color from a US-spec car in Lebanon
> 
> http://www.nagtroc.org/forums/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=17631
> 
> Body colors are all the same though


This are cars out of the VVIP program. They have:

1. Gold trimmed leather seats
2. Gold trimmed door handles
3. Gold trimmed door sills.

The GT-R is in my hands - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

The gold things look total gay:chuckle:


----------



## Shin (Jul 4, 2001)

Gold trim is special equipment for VVIP.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks terrible.


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Daggie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just registered on this forum. My name is Bart Blommaerts, I'm from Belgium. At the moment I drive a Porsche Cayman and I have a 2009 Nissan GTR on order. (august 2009)
> 
> ...




Hey,
Just wonder if you ordered yours with or without Navigation?
Cause I ordered mine in Germany with Navigation and it will come in December 2009.

Regards


----------



## Daggie (Jun 24, 2008)

I ordered without nav .. Had to wait untill jan 2010 for nav ... and I think august 2009 is already long enough


----------



## otakki (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm sure you know this...stay away from any dark color (that means black!) that will show whirl marks. Of course, it's no big deal if you enjoy spending countless hours buffing and applying elbow grease all weekend long.

By the way, that gold color thing seems to be pretty popular in the early 90's here in the States.


----------

